# cuttin blanks etc



## chippin-in (Apr 5, 2016)

I was busy today starting a small bowl, cuttin bowl blanks (11), remodeling my lathe table, settin up some storage. Man there was so much debris in there i came out fartin dust. 

Oh and my neighbor had her mulberry tree cut down. She let me have a hunk. Maybe if i make her somethin nice she will give more.

I also found a stash at my church and kids school. Its where they throw all the trees that get cut down. I have alot of stuff to look thru. There is 1 tree with a burl about 2 ft in dia we are waitin on. I am 2nd in line to get it tho.
Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Hap Hazzard (Apr 6, 2016)

It's a wonder there are still any telephone poles left on your street.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 6, 2016)

Hap Hazzard said:


> It's a wonder there are still any telephone poles left on your street.



Now that you mention it, my cell phone doesnt need the poles. Anybody ever turned one?


----------



## Hap Hazzard (Apr 6, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> Now that you mention it, my cell phone doesnt need the poles. Anybody ever turned one?



I'm not looking forward to cleaning the creosote off my turning tools, but as soon as I finish my steadyrest, I might give it a shot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

I won't let a telephone pole near my sawmill. I HATE milling that stuff. Once was enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hap Hazzard (Apr 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I won't let a telephone pole near my sawmill. I HATE milling that stuff. Once was enough.



No pictures? I was kind of hoping for a video. :)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

Hap Hazzard said:


> No pictures? I was kind of hoping for a video. :)



A man can dream. No law against it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 7, 2016)

I've had the "Sawing Power Poles" discussion a few times and still maintain that it just depends on how hungry a guy is.
I still have bunches of WRC poles to saw, just not the time or need to. I'll either use them for posts or cut them to order eventually.
I will say though that I don't think that I'd bring any in the house to turn. Those poles are so dry that you don't get sawdust, you get dust and very fine dust at that. Guarantee that you will find dust in places that you didn't think possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

